# Seagull Artist Or Simon & Patrick Showcase



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking to pick up the Seagull Artist as it has a wider neck than the S & P but I was wondering if anyone and how many on the board have or had one of the Artist or Showcase series guitars and what your experience with the guitar is or was.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In my experience the main difference between a Seagull and an S&P is the shape of the headstock.
They do have some different models from each other--but either way, if the guitar suits your needs & wants--you can't go wrong.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

If you want a cedar top,then you will be limited to a couple of Seagull Artist models .
S&P Showcase models are all spruce tops IIRC .

I haven't been shopping in a few years so I have no direct comparison of the newer models .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It will be a Seagull for sure as the S & P has too narrow a neck at 1.72" while the Seagull is 1.8" or 1.9" depending on the model.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I own a S&P Showcase. It's been a great guitar and I would put it up against many guitars twice the price. My only issues with it have been the B-band electronics (sound great, but not terribly reliable) and the tuners (worn out prematurely - though admittedly, I do a lot of tuning). I do like the wider neck of the Seagull, but I hate the look of the headstock - though for some reason I don't mind it in maple. Go figure.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks BW66. That was helpful. I agree on the headstocks but the wider neck is an absolute must for me.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the straight string pull on the Seagulls, but I've owned some nice S&P's as well. To me, it gets down to the individual guitar. Don't buy without trying.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Still can't lose either way.


----------

